# CALIFORNIA FALL CLASSIC PRODUCTION SALE



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone who is going to be looking for nice does should try to attend this sale in lincoln Ca on october 18th. my friend has 10 goats in the sale and two other breeders each have ten head in the sale. prices should be pretty fair and since i've shown 90% of my friends consignments i know they are really nice does.

we've got fullbloods, purebreds, percentage does, wether dam does and one little wether. most are spotted or paints, all have nice pedigrees, there is a daughter of the ennobled DER Bo-Hunk in the sale and her mother and one of her brothers ( my wether) are spot heads.

if you are interested in seeing what animals we have for the sale, please go to http://lovenmranch.com/Forsale.htm

all her sale animals for the sale are up, we're expecting prices from 200-300 maybe a little more.

if you have any questions about the animals, PM me


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

forgot to add, rawhide ranch is consigning animals to this sale also, with alot or Ennobled DER Bo-Hunk kids and grandkids. to see the animals she has to offer go to

http://www.rawhideboers.com/forsalenew.htm

nice animals


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

got some pictures of a few of my friend sale animals


----------

